# mit Dreamweaver Mx auf Server zugreifen



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

Hallo Weis jemand wie ich mit  Dreamweaver auf einen Server zugreifen kann?

das einzige was das Programm macht ist ein Ordner Hochladen namens: XYIZNWSK

Gruß Tobi2002


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

hi,
Du mußt über das Site-Fenster wo links oder rechts
deine  Dateien zu sehen sind einen Remotezugriff definieren,
einen FTP- oder Testserverzugang. Dann kannst du diese Dateien
hochladen
Wäre besser unter Html-Editoren gepostet.


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

ja das geht ja grad nich der läd nur die datei hoch und mehr geht nich weil er nicht auf den server kommt aber wenn ich verbindung testen klicke dann wurde sie erfogreich hergestellt


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

da wo du die Site-Einstellungen gemacht hast, ist da der Pfad zu deinen
Dateien angegeben  und evtl. Zugangsdaten für Zugriff auf den Server
des Providers oder des Testservers ?

Kurze Pause muß was essen.


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

ja die daten sind angegeben


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _
> ja die daten sind angegeben


hast du schon mal die Site neu erfasst ?
wenn nicht dann probiere es mal, vielleicht  ist was verloren gegangen.
Davor ist man bei keiner Software sicher.


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

wie meist du das mit dem neu erfasst?


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _
> wie meist du das mit dem neu erfasst?


Wenn du über Site -> Site bearbeiten -> Entfernen
den Eintrag deiner Site entfernst und dann unter " Neu " wieder
hinzufügst. Den Site-Cache neu machst und dann nochmal den Zugang zum Server einträgst
Welcher Server ist das, vom Provider oder Testserver ?


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

vom provider ist der Server


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _
> vom provider ist der Server


hast du dann unter Remote Informationen einen FTP Host eingetragen
mit deinen Zugangsdaten und keinen Haken bei Passiven FTP verwenden ?


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *hast du dann unter Remote Informationen einen FTP Host eingetragen
> mit deinen Zugangsdaten und keinen Haken bei Passiven FTP verwenden ? *



genau so ist es


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> der läd nur die datei hoch und mehr geht nich weil er nicht auf den server kommt


findest du nicht das sich dieses wiederspricht, wie kann eine Datei 
hochgeladen werden wenn man nicht auf den Server kommt ?

Was ist das für ein Ordner  *XYIZNWSK* und wo kommt der her ?
Ist der aus dem Installetionsverzeichnis von Dreamweaver ?
Über den Testbutton geht es.
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein
ausser das du Dreamweaver neu installierst .
Deine Dateien sind ja nicht im gleichen Verzeichnis, oder ?


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

dieser ordner wird ja von dreamweaver hochgeladen keine ahnung was der is der legt sich immer wieder an. wenn ich einen verbindungs test mache sagt er erfolgreich verbunden aber wenn ich normal verbinden will sagt er nur warten auf Server.

Aber ich hab noch ne andere seite und da gehts problemlos


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _.
> Aber ich hab noch ne andere seite und da gehts problemlos


Meinst du mit Dreamweaver ?
Einen anderen Server/Provider ?
Was meinst du denn damit, ist das ein Ratespiel ?


----------



## tobiashenrich (18. April 2004)

ich habe noch eine  Seite wo ich mit dreamweaver drauf gehe mein ich


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _
> ich habe noch eine  Seite wo ich mit dreamweaver drauf gehe mein ich


Na ja, bleibt noch ein *Tippfehler* denn wenn es mit einer Site klappt kann
es nicht am Programm liegen.
Ansonsten fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. April 2004)

http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/ts/documents/xyiznwsk.htm

Da kann man mal sehen, wie alt dieses Problem schon ist. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/ts/documents/xyiznwsk.htm
> 
> Da kann man mal sehen, wie alt dieses Problem schon ist.
> ...


@ Martin Schaefer
Na super, das Nahe ist  manchmal so fern.
aber
das nächste Mal etwas schneller bitte     ;-)


----------



## tobiashenrich (20. April 2004)

gibts den link auch auf deutsch?


----------



## gothic ghost (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tobiashenrich _
> *gibts den link auch auf deutsch? *


hi,
vielleicht auf ihrer Deutschen Webseite.
In Verbindung mit deinem Problem steht da,
das du in dem Bereich wo du dich auf dem Server  einlogst
keine Rechte hast Ordner + Dateien zuerstellen.
Vielleicht mußt du ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis nehmen,
ich mußte meine Dateien in den  " html " Ordner kopieren
und das war einer von vier.


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

> ich mußte meine Dateien in den " html " Ordner kopieren
> und das war einer von vier.



Ich habe da 5...ein /html und die anderen 4 sind phptmp etc. 
Bei den meisten Hostern, die Confixx nehmen, wird dieses System angewandt, d.h. dass dein Webspace erst im Ordner /html beginnt!


----------

